# Warps new ride



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Sooo, Warp has outed himself and is openly selling the Switchblade (as seen in the MTBDF forum). 

Please vote as to what Warp should get next!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

link, please?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

crisillo said:


> link, please?


Damm you are fast, I hadn't even finished typing!!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Damm you are fast, I hadn't even finished typing!!!!


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

umm..tough choices... I would talk to Chad about a Ventana


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

El debe de montar una Rocky Mountain para ser un verdadero metro sexual!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mada... Don't you have anything else to do?? :incazzato:
Hint... I won't be a man, neither a wuss  


Tocayo... mi sexo ya mide un metro... no necesito una RM. Todas las RM por debajo de la Slayer son ghey.  


Cris... a link would be spam. You don't want moderators spammin', right?

No, it ain't UGI, I'm just exploring possiblities.

Man, I haven't had any offer or anything... I think it's decently priced. As comparison, they're asking you 50% more of what I'm asking for a Liquid and 30% less for a 2002 (it has the old style swingarm) Cannondale Jekyll.

Rocky let his RM ETSX frame for a reall low price (for local standards and in line with what you'd get on ebay). He even got "insulting" offers.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cris... a link would be spam. You don't want moderators spammin', right?


I just though that "as seen in the MTBDF forum" meant there was a discussion thread in some Mex/DF forum.... didn't mean to ask you to spam


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cough*Linking would be spam... Cough*


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Cough*Link*Cough*


Thanks.. I saw it already


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp said:


> Mada... Don't you have anything else to do?? :incazzato:
> Hint... I won't be a man, neither a wuss
> 
> Tocayo... mi sexo ya mide un metro... no necesito una RM. Todas las RM por debajo de la Slayer son ghey.
> ...


Warp,

You have to be serious about this decision. Being serious means to choose between two: Yeti and Ventana.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> You have to be serious about this decision. Being serious means to choose between two: Yeti and Ventana.
> 
> ...


that's what I am talking about! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> You have to be serious about this decision. Being serious means to choose between two: Yeti and Ventana.
> 
> ...


Wow Fidel!!

No budget for that.

The only possibility of nailing a new high end bike would be keeping the SB.

There are many bikes that I like... Yeti 575, Turner Spot, Titus ML, SC Heckler, IH MKIII, Marin Quad TARA, Ventana X-5, Ibis Mojo, Knolly Endorphin, Canfield Balance, Giant Reign... I wish it would not have to be related to money, but it always is.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

You can look for a good deal on e-bay. I have seen some 575 very nice deals. I have thinking that a 575 is the bike for you.

Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp said:


> Wow Fidel!!
> 
> No budget for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp..listen to Fidel! :thumbsup:

We can find a way


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Warp..listen to Fidel! :thumbsup:
> 
> We can find a way


Why not??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Why not??


That's the spirit... now let's just wait for a victim..err.. I mean customer to buy the SB :thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I voted Ells... why? 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
... cuz THAT would piss him off!  (and deep down inside he wonders what it would be like)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> ... cuz THAT would piss him off!


That would piss ANYONE off... 



triphop said:


> (and deep down inside he wonders what it would be like)


errrr..... nope. :nono: :nono:

I've wondered what would it be to be a woman... but never what would Ells would ride like. I'm not going to touch one even with a 100ft pole.

There are bikes that you want to get close and try... see how light they are, how they feel like riding, how's the cockpit... I didn't have that feeling last time I saw an Ells. I'm not dissing the owners... but the bikes are not inspiring to me. They look like being good rides, though.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp: If I were you, I'd wait 'till interbike and score on a demo bike!! Or wait till January of next year and score on a closeout.

My friend got an Ironhorse MKIII with a Pike and full X9 for $1,400 :eekster: :eekster: 

I didn't love the geometry, but its a good bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: If I were you, I'd wait 'till interbike and score on a demo bike!! Or wait till January of next year and score on a closeout.
> 
> My friend got an Ironhorse MKIII with a Pike and full X9 for $1,400 :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> I didn't love the geometry, but its a good bike :thumbsup:


I don't think it will sell before I-Bike...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Mada... Don't you have anything else to do?? :incazzato:
> Hint... I won't be a man, neither a wuss
> 
> Tocayo... mi sexo ya mide un metro... no necesito una RM. Todas las RM por debajo de la Slayer son ghey.
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> You have to be serious about this decision. Being serious means to choose between two: Yeti and Ventana.
> 
> ...


Nah...

He's serious... he must be between a Turbo and a Mercurio....


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

I need a reference to a discussion thread for a Mex/DF forum please ?~? 
Could someone please help me out, for my research  ?~?

* Jon Whyte 46  *


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> I need a reference to a discussion thread for a Mex/DF forum please ?~?
> Could someone please help me out, for my research  ?~?
> 
> * Jon Whyte 46  *


AM, there is no such discussion... I thought the same.. "the link" is to a sale/auction site...

I hope Warp can sell the SB, and get a sweet new ride (at least as sweet as the SB...which is already pretty cool! :thumbsup: )


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> AM, there is no such discussion... I thought the same.. "the link" is to a sale/auction site...
> 
> I hope Warp can sell the SB, and get a sweet new ride (at least as sweet as the SB...which is already pretty cool! :thumbsup: )


Thanks. What is the asking price and what is the name of the site ?~?

Your 575 looks nice in that finish... but you already know that.

Warp will just do a dodgy black spray can job on the next frame though....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Thanks. What is the asking price and what is the name of the site ?~?
> 
> Your 575 looks nice in that finish... but you already know that.
> 
> Warp will just do a dodgy black spray can job on the next frame though....


Let me look up the link.. my PM inbox got full this weekend and apparently I deleted the message with the link... maybe somebody else can PM the link to AM???

Thanks for the compliments on my baby 

Now I am in the process of building the SS version 2.0.. I just ordered a new set of wheels..and my On-One frame should ship today


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Must be butted hand welded steel ?~?

Are you keeping the other SS ?~?

I never SSded before...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Must be butted hand welded steel ?~?
> 
> Are you keeping the other SS ?~?
> 
> I never SSded before...


yep.. nothing but steel 

check it out:

https://www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=215










A friend has already claimed the frame and wheels from the Zion...that was the last push I needed to go for the On One, the rest of the parts will be transfered to the from the Zion to the On-One

(sorry to derail the thread..but at least this is "new bike" content  )

*EDIT*: AM, check out on-one's prices they are awesome.. they will have a complete-bike for sale too that will start at 499 GBP (with carbon rigid fork, Juicy 3 brakes, etc) in the next week or so..that price will only be available the day they come out..then it will increase 10 GBP per day, until it reaches 599 GBP.... that could be your SS chance


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Cris,

It´s a beautiful bike. Its look is awesome. However, there is something even more important than looks, it is something that only a Yeti rider can understand and this is the marvelous feeling involved with acceleration, descending behaviour, pedal efficiency and overall performance. I have owned Turner, Intense, Cannondale, Specialized and have ridden Titus, Rocky Mountain and some others XC high end bikes and none have a better acceleration and overall performance than a Yeti.

Cheers,

Fidel.



crisillo said:


> Warp..listen to Fidel! :thumbsup:
> 
> We can find a way


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Cris,
> 
> It´s a beautiful bike. Its look is awesome. However, there is something even more important than looks, it is something that only a Yeti rider can understand and this is the marvelous feeling involved with acceleration, descending behaviour, pedal efficiency and overall performance. I have owned Turner, Intense, Cannondale, Specialized and have ridden Titus, Rocky Mountain and some others XC high end bikes and none have a better acceleration and overall performance than a Yeti.
> 
> ...


Gracias, Fidel! 

It is an acquired taste for sure  Tribe members know the secret!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> I need a reference to a discussion thread for a Mex/DF forum please ?~?
> Could someone please help me out, for my research  ?~?
> 
> * Jon Whyte 46  *


It's a Yahoo group and there is no discussion, just an ad from Warp trying to unload his SB on some poor unsuspecting newby that happens to read it! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp:

Looks like the people have spoken, and its a brand new TURBO for you!!! Check this model out!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp:
> 
> Looks like the people have spoken, and its a brand new TURBO for you!!! Check this model out!


Wow!!!

Now that's a ride I want to be one... and it has fenders from factory!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Now that's a ride I want to be one... and it has fenders from factory!! :thumbsup:


now that's bling! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Now that's a ride I want to be one... and it has fenders from factory!! :thumbsup:


And it rides even better than Crisillo's 575!!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> And it rides even better than Crisillo's 575!!!!


that's it... I am getting one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Still no offer on the SB... Looks like I will continue to be a Titus Homer... which is just cool! :thumbsup:  

Anyway... looks like Cris has some UGI and I could sneak into the Tribe if things work out.

AM... Asking price is fair, I think. More less what you'd pay (retail) for a Fox Float F100 RLC


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> And it rides even better than Crisillo's 575!!!!


And it uses bushings instead of bearings!!!

(that last one is serious... it indeed uses bushings  )


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Still no offer on the SB... Looks like I will continue to be a Titus Homer... which is just cool! :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway... looks like Cris has some UGI and I could sneak into the Tribe if things work out.
> 
> AM... Asking price is fair, I think. More less what you'd pay (retail) for a Fox Float F100 RLC


will have to wait and see... it's not defined... especially now that I am doing the SS 

EDIT: I can help you get a deal on one anyhow


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> will have to wait and see... it's not defined... especially now that I am doing the SS
> 
> EDIT: I can help you get a deal on one anyhow


Cris... I find the TT on the 575 a bit long... How it goes in Yeti for fit?
I feel good on 23" (or close TT's)

Care to elaborate on how it rides? Vizcaino couldn't be happier with his, so I'm curious.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> And it uses bushings instead of bearings!!!
> 
> (that last one is serious... it indeed uses bushings  )


Don't all good bikes?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Don't all good bikes?


Yeah... I'm sold on it! :thumbsup:

Edit... You look good in your avatar... But can you please mail me the original in full-res with your figure cropped out?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yeah... I'm sold on it! :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit... You look good in your avatar... But can you please mail me the original in full-res with your figure cropped out?


That's Mada's new roadie bib. Just tried it on before sending it down to him. Hmm, I'd better tell him to wash it before wearing.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cris... I find the TT on the 575 a bit long... How it goes in Yeti for fit?
> I feel good on 23" (or close TT's)
> 
> Care to elaborate on how it rides? Vizcaino couldn't be happier with his, so I'm curious.


well.. it is plain awesome.... I find the TT a notch short for me on the MM (i have to use a 100mm stem).. but otherwise it is fine... the RP23 on the 575 takes care of all the "single pivot synthoms" ... it is very very plush and because of it low standover it is very "flickable".. also the geo is quite slack (I find that good )

What else would you be interested to know?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Iwonhows Emmmkayyyy 3 awaits yow


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> That's Mada's new roadie bib. Just tried it on before sending it down to him. Hmm, I'd better tell him to wash it before wearing.


That bib's hot!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ah.. Warp one more thing.. at least on paper the ML and 575 seems very similar fit-wise..if that gives you an idea... I guess if you have tried Roberto's ML you have an idea of how the M 575 would fit you (shorter stem and straight post of course)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Inbred in the house!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3097241


----------

